# Upgrade - Wait, or do it now?



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

I was just thinking the other day, that since I've been running tweakstock with fp1 I have been consistently happy with my charge. I mean, really happy! And I wondered what it would take to make me want to upgrade, add I am eligible now. I even bought my wife a new phone a few weeks ago - got the Droid 4, and don't much care for it. (Don't know why the HELL I didn't get her the galaxy nexus... Oh yeah, battery life.)

Anyway, I've got the galaxy s III in my sights now. I've read up on it and watched the you tube videos, and I guess I'm a believer.

Are there any opinions out there as to why I shouldn't? Oh, and the data thing isn't a factor. Jumping into a new contract in order to keep "unlimited" just delays the inevitable, right?

Thanks...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Borumha (Sep 21, 2011)

My opinion is to what for them to work out the issue with the quad core/LTE issue. Why do a incremental upgrade to the dual core version? If that's the case save some money and get the nexus.


----------



## Adrialk (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd wait to see what happens with the Droid razor maxx HD. Battery life is king.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

Adrialk said:


> I'd wait to see what happens with the Droid razor maxx HD. Battery life is king.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


This. I sure hope these are around when I upgrade because it doesnt look like htc and samsung are following suit.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have used the charge for over a year and now my wife us using it... I now have the nexus and averaging 8 hours plus with wifi and juice defender without wifi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fryguy101 (Oct 14, 2011)

ericgilchrist said:


> Are there any opinions out there as to why I shouldn't? Oh, and the data thing isn't a factor. Jumping into a new contract in order to keep "unlimited" just delays the inevitable, right?


I'd say the big reason FOR upgrading now IS the unlimited... they will (at least they SAY they will) let you keep unlimited if you buy the device outright, without their subsidy.

If you do the math, over a 2 year (24 month) contract, that's a little over an additional $16 a month to forgo the subsidy (since the unlimited is the same price as the lowest tier), except you don't have to worry about data usage at all. So if you jump now, at least you get one last subsidy in.

Of course, if you're prepared to do that, you might as well wait for a phone that's a definite upgrade for you, rather than just taking the cash for a phone you don't end up liking as much...


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

There will always be a better phone if you wait, but it's *very *unlikely any phone that's better than the Galaxy S III will come out in the forseeable future. The latest rumor is that the Razr HD's release has been pushed back "to the end of the summer" to avoid direct competition with the S III.

And again, like in other threads, people don't seem to understand that the next-gen Snapdragon S4 chip in the GSIII performs just about the same as current-gen quad-cores. Even Samsung, the ones who make the Exynos 4, admit that. It's far from an incremental upgrade compared to the Rezound or Nexus.


----------



## Marplot (Jan 20, 2012)

If you preorder it on Verizon and have an existing existing unlimited data plan you get to keep it; even with a subsidised phone.


----------

